# Sci-Fi Channel: Invasion Returns (Yawn)



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The ABC series "Invasion" will air on the Sci-Fi channel beginning Jan 23rd... but there are no unaired episodes and the last episode left you hanging so far out there, you would have to be crazy to watch this thing again.

Too bad... I was enjoying the series when they pulled the plug.

Larry


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

But, thanks for the heads up. I never saw it, and it seems the sci-fi junkies liked it. I hated the way Surface ended in a similar way. But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I never heard of it Larry.When did it air originally ?


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

armophob said:


> But, thanks for the heads up. I never saw it, and it seems the sci-fi junkies liked it. I hated the way Surface ended in a similar way. But I still enjoyed it.


It was one of those shows that started slowly, but just when it was hitting its stride it was cancelled. Although I wasn't happy with the way the final episode ended, I would still recommend watching the series from the beginning.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I never heard of it Larry.When did it air originally ?


It aired in the 2005-2006 TV season. It starred Willian Fichtner (lately of _Prison Break_), Eddie Cibrian and Kari Matchett.

It's certainly worth a look if you like sci-fi and haven't seen it (and your viewing queue isn't overloaded already! ).


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I heard there was really no closure provided on this show. I may or may not tune in...


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone thinks there's a chance of SciFi producing a "closure" episode for Invasion?


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

For SciFi fans, Invasion will not disappoint. One can only hope the cast be reunited for more episodes. Either way - I'll be recording the series. It will be fun to watch them again and look for "little details" I may have missed before.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Doubt seriously that the current owners of the SciFi channel are likely to invest money in this series... they probably got it dirt cheap in the first place becaue it only consists of the single season. SciFi's current owners are flooding the channel with cheap programming in the form of game shows (dirt cheap) and some of the Saturday night movies that look like the special effects were done on 10 year old PC.

Invasion's principals stars are all for the most part, busy working actors.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> It aired in the 2005-2006 TV season. It starred Willian Fichtner (lately of _Prison Break_), Eddie Cibrian and Kari Matchett.
> 
> It's certainly worth a look if you like sci-fi and haven't seen it (and your viewing queue isn't overloaded already! ).


It is over loaded yes <lol>.I'm not sure how I missed it.I give all sci fi shows a whirl.I'm a big Star Trek & "B.G." junkie.I think I'll give it a shot.Thanks.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

For Directv DVR users. I found that there must be guide data issues with the second episode on Jan 30th. A SL would not pick it up on its own and I had to set a manual recording.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

armophob said:


> For Directv DVR users. I found that there must be guide data issues with the second episode on Jan 30th. A SL would not pick it up on its own and I had to set a manual recording.


my hr21 picked it up, you sure you don't have it set to first runs, because this would be a repeat


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> my hr21 picked it up, you sure you don't have it set to first runs, because this would be a repeat


tried both ways and had to set it manually. I will watch it for the next one and report it in the directv forum if it continues


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

ok what happened we got 2 or 3 shows and its gone?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of the series that might be interested in buying the DVD box set of Invasion,Deep Discount DVD is selling it for $27.58 with free shipping currently.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=5788099

I picked this up at Best Buy sometime ago for $20.
They were having a sale on "TV on DVD" box sets.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Not sure myself but... SciFi is showing it as returning at 8am ET on April 8 2009 in "daily rotation"... not sure if that means they will rubn it every morning at 8AM or they are going to run one of their all day marathons.



Christopher Gould said:


> ok what happened we got 2 or 3 shows and its gone?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It's baaaaack...... My dvr says it is back on 8Apr at 8pm


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

starting wed 8th at 7am ct i have 8 in a row in my to do list


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Are we done now? Did I see the whole thing or are we still waiting for the last few episodes?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't been watching the repeats on SciFy (Syfy), but my suggestion is to match your memory against the IMDB episode descriptions for Invasion.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

armophob said:


> Are we done now? Did I see the whole thing or are we still waiting for the last few episodes?


They showed the whole series a couple of weeks ago on Chiller, they did something like four eps every evening for a week. I thought about DVRing it, but decided that watching once all the way through w/out a proper ending was enough as much as I enjoyed up until that point!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I haven't been watching the repeats on SciFy (Syfy), but my suggestion is to match your memory against the IMDB episode descriptions for Invasion.


Yea, I did that. Its pretty clear I am only half way through the episodes, but do to recording issues latlely, I wasn't sure if "I" missed them, or they just stopped running them like they did a few months ago.



tsmacro said:


> They showed the whole series a couple of weeks ago on Chiller, they did something like four eps every evening for a week. I thought about DVRing it, but decided that watching once all the way through w/out a proper ending was enough as much as I enjoyed up until that point!


Is Chiller in HD? If so they may do that again soon. If not then I can wait for SyFy to start up again.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

armophob said:


> Is Chiller in HD? If so they may do that again soon. If not then I can wait for SyFy to start up again.


Nope, no Chiller HD. At one point they were saying they were going to go HD on Halloween last year and then all the sudden they just pulled all promos regarding the HD version of the channel and it's never been mentioned again as far as I can tell.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

IIRC, Chiller HD was supposed to launch shortly after Chiller, then it got pushed back to Halloween Day 2007, then pushed back again to Q4 '08, and now no word.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello, 8 episodes just popped into my dvr from Syfy.


----------

